# .25-06 Powder?



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

I've just about burned up all of my H4350 and was thinking about giving some Reloader 19 a try. I don't have any complaints with the Hodgdon, but from what I've been reading, the RL19 is the cat's rear for the 85-100 grain bullets in this caliber. Are any of you guys using it?

Thanks.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm using RL 19 in my 25-06 Ackley for some loads with great success, my favorite powder is Norma's MRP, but it's not as easy to get ahold of. I have a load worked up with 100grn Barnes TSX bullets that shoots 1/2 MOA out to 400yds with RL-19. The muzzle velocity of the load is 3450 with a medium load for the Ackley. I bet you could get and acuurate load to shoot around 3300 with the standard 25-06, somwhere around 53-54 grains. I also like the 100grn Sciroccos but they build pressure quite a bit faster than the TSX's.---------SS


----------



## Nvbuck (Dec 20, 2007)

I am using RL 22 in mine with 100GR barnes TTSX with great results i am getting about 3200fps out of i think 52.5 grs would have to look it up only reason i tried it is because i am using it in my .300


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not sure if I ever tried RL19 in my 25-06s. I tried various combos for 85 grain ballastic tips and haven't come up with a good recipe yet.

I use H4831 mostly, same as my 30-06s. It is very accurate. I also use IMR4350. It is the fastest for me, 100 Noslers at 3400 (I think, I'm on the road going by memory)

good luck RBoomK


----------



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the input. I think I'll get a 1 lb jug and see if good things happen.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

H4831SC.

-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I've worked up loads for two 25-06s.
Shooting Hornady 75 gr. hollowpoints both grouped best with H4350.
Shooting Hornady 100 gr. Interbonds one liked H4831SC and one RL22.
Shooting Nosler 110 gr. Accubonds both grouped best with RL22.
All the loads were very near max when they were the most accurate. I haven't chronographed any of them.
For some reason I have not tried RL19.
Have fun.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

How about Varget? I use 24 grains of Varget for .223 loads using Hornady 75gr BTHP bullets and I get 3/4" groups out of my Rock River National Match A4.


----------

